# precipitation of gold



## Vicke (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi.
Is it possible to heat the dissolved gold to make it decompose into pure gold at 254°C?
Or pour sodium hydroxide in the solution instead to make gold oxide that at lower temperatures decomposes into gold?
Do anyone know how and if this will work?
Thanks


----------



## Gratilla (Apr 8, 2014)

You're about to unleash the whirlwind with questions like that on this forum. <g>

1) "Dissolved" in what? aqua regia, cyanide, etc?

2) Have you heard of "precipitation"?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 8, 2014)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19431&p=196893#p196893

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldr...=63&t=20350&p=208265&hilit=hoke+links#p208265

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldr...=53&t=20410&p=209103&hilit=learn+time#p209103

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldr...20160&p=205914&hilit=waste+hoke+guide#p205914

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldr...20316&p=207725&hilit=start+read+learn#p207725

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldr...20292&p=207415&hilit=start+read+learn#p207415

...just a few of many nice and friendly posts


----------



## Vicke (Apr 8, 2014)

1 yes i ment AR wjen it is in the gold(3)chloride stage. i tried to download the book before but i only have my phone and it didnt work then but ill try again.
2 yes but am i wrong about what it means? My english might not be so good so corrections is welcome 
Thanks.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 8, 2014)

There is at all not much sense in what you are asking, so I am convinced there is not much sense in what you believe to know. Follow the advices, solve your problem with your Nokia first or find a pc to print all you need. Do so and you will have a nice time here. Just my two cents.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 8, 2014)

I would strongly advise you to follow what your been told.
The problem with lye or caustic soda is it will precipitate all metals from solution, it's not selective.


----------



## Vicke (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay.
I have some batches that is only gold on ceramic pieces, so that was the idea when i do them i culd just heat it after to have the gold ready for next refining.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 9, 2014)

What colour is your gold solution? Has the solder under the dies completely dissolved and the dies are gone off? There are definately no base metals left? Have you tested with stannous? To be sure, you can put the batch into AR again and use only 1ml nitric to start with, test this again, it should be negative.

Then store all liquids safely, don't through the ceramics away, just to be sure.

Then read first.


----------



## Vicke (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes it is only gold i havent done in a while now but the AR/Gold solution is orange. I have not done a test on it. But i have a bunch that i am thinking of doing soon when i get more chemicals.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 9, 2014)

Pure gold solution is yellow. You can go on, what you are doing and learn it the hard way, lose values, burn fingers, produce a lot of garbage you haven't got a clue, what to do with it - or you can start listen. Don't buy anything, don't process anything - until you have done your lessons. So far from my side.


----------



## Vicke (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay it was a while ago i did it have done alot so i looked at some old pictures and it is actualy yellow.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 9, 2014)

Have you tested it? or anything to see where your gold is?
Have you read and learned what to properly do next so you get gold in hand?

You asked a question which could or not work but will need rerefinning so why not do it right the first time?

Do what makes cents

B.S.


----------



## Vicke (Apr 10, 2014)

I have made alot already but tje chemicals are ecpensive so just to heat it wuld be easier fore me i have made a furnace that hanldes over 1200°C


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 26, 2014)

Why work hard? of course gold will come out but
you'll have gases, chlorine and nitrogen dioxide 
among other garbage


----------



## butcher (Apr 26, 2014)

Gold chloride solution is yellow, when concentrated it can look orange or even look kind of red orange.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 26, 2014)

butcher said:


> Gold chloride solution is yellow, when concentrated it can look orange or even look kind of red orange.



I need more gold... :lol:


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 26, 2014)

I definately need more gold for red/orange...
Do you not lose gold if it's a chloride and heated to gas of? Does it not go up in vapor form?

You need to drop it out of solution before you incinerate or try to melt it so it does not go up in fumes?

B.S.


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 26, 2014)

butcher said:


> Gold chloride solution is yellow, when concentrated it can look orange or even look kind of red orange.



If you concentrate it enough it can look black!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 26, 2014)

goldenchild said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > Gold chloride solution is yellow, when concentrated it can look orange or even look kind of red orange.
> ...


Not that I've ever seen.


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 27, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > butcher said:
> ...



I remember Harold's post where he said he concentrated 18 ounces into 1 liter. I'm willing to bet that came out to look almost black. I've done it before with an 8 ounce lot. That is, 8 ounces of fine gold in chloride form concentrated. It goes from the familiar bright yellow to orange to maroon/red and then finally to a brownish black. Here is his post. I'd be curious to see what he says about the appearance.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3...19683&hilit=ounces+concentrate+ounces#p119683


----------



## Reno Chris (Apr 27, 2014)

OK. I will address the original question about raising the solution temperature to 250 C to precipitate the gold. 
You need to understand that unless you have a very specialized high pressure vessel this is physically impossible to do. The thermodynamics of solutions will make it so that once you reach the boiling point of the solution the evaporation of the water will cool the solution and as long as long as liquid water present, the solution will not get any hotter than the boiling point. You can only raise the temperature of solutions above the boiling point by enclosing them in a pressure vessel which prevents boiling.
The pressure vessel would need to be extremely strong to withstand the temperature of 250 C and if it failed at that temperature you would an explosion like a stick or two of dynamite.


----------



## Vicke (May 9, 2014)

Thanks. i did acually try it with good result. I dryed it and then just heated it with a torch and left was flakes, lumps and powder.
It is easy for me to do this with that ceramics i mentioned earlier when it is pure already.


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > butcher said:
> ...



Agreed. :lol: Black would more likely suggest things other than gold in there.


----------



## Geo (May 10, 2014)

In my very early attempts at refining, I was not confident enough to use a real precipitant and just cemented on copper. After numerous refining's, I would end up with 99% gold. This was just cementing on copper. I found that when the gold fell freely from the copper without sticking to the copper, the purer it was. If a person was not concerned over excessive waste or could reclaim everything, cementing on copper is a great way of concentrating gold for further refining. You can pretty much dump whatever in a large container and dissolve all metal in AR and then neutralize the free nitric and cement all values out using copper.


----------



## Mud Dobber (May 28, 2014)

Geo said:


> In my very early attempts at refining, I was not confident enough to use a real precipitant and just cemented on copper. After numerous refining's, I would end up with 99% gold. This was just cementing on copper. I found that when the gold fell freely from the copper without sticking to the copper, the purer it was. If a person was not concerned over excessive waste or could reclaim everything, cementing on copper is a great way of concentrating gold for further refining. You can pretty much dump whatever in a large container and dissolve all metal in AR and then neutralize the free nitric and cement all values out using copper.




Has anyone tryed this on thio leach? prob the one thing I havnt yet.. Got a stubborn batch droppin slow..I'll try in the a.m. and let ya know..


----------



## Geo (May 28, 2014)

From my understanding, ferrous sulfate will precipitate the gold from thiosulfate leach. As of yet I haven't been able to test it for myself but that's what I will try on my first attempt.


----------



## goldenchild (May 28, 2014)

spaceships said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > goldenchild said:
> ...



Nah. After rehydrating and precipitation the barren solution was crystal clear and the gold was .999+ I did this lot for a jeweler and he showed me the assay. But whatever. If it's not possible to be black then it's not.


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys, just a quick verification i have 5 oz of calaverite. 175 ml refined to powder. Assuming 40% of this mineral is gold content. Should i mix 175 ml of smb or 40% to match the value of estimated gold yield....


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2014)

You are making things difficult with your jumping from thread to thread or category to category.
You would make things easier for you to see all responses, and for those to answer your questions to keep it all in one place.

Jim


----------



## galenrog (May 30, 2014)

Please stop jumping from thread to thread with essentially the same questions. It confuses members. Put all your questions regarding the telluride ores to a single thread. Your questions will be answered.

I do have one question. Have you put your questions to any of the mining forums that are readily available?


----------



## butcher (May 31, 2014)

I agree put all of you questions about this ore in one topic, in the mining section, I have tried to move a few of your posts, which is very difficult for me, and with so many of the same questions posted all over the forum, it will be easier or me to just start deleting all of them).

Also You need to spend some time studying, many of these very simple questions will be easily answered in that study, most of what you asked so far the answer is (NO it will not work that way), by spending a little time studying you can easily see that, and will be able to ask more intelligent questions that may get you closer to recovering your gold from that ore.

I do not even bother to answer such simple basic questions, that have already been answered thousands of times, especially if they are easily answered by just a little bit of study, if you do not have time to study, well then, I also do not have time to repeat the same old simple answer another thousand times.


----------

